# Rockets @ 76ers (11/3/14)



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So I guess I'm starting with this one tonight. No Patrick Beverley in this one.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Noel has a surprisingly fluid jumpshot.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Does James Harden miss free throws anymore?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Does Philly have a single guard who can feed the post without throwing the ball into the third row? I mean I know they're not talented, but you would think they could execute simple entry pass. No?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tony Wroten with the no look feed! Beautiful play.

Rockets playing sloppy and still winning.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ariza looks real aggressive shooting threes tonight.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

When Henry Sims runs, he does not look like an NBA player. That's putting it nicely.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That's two blocks Nerlens has gotten on Dwight that never made their way to the box score. The first one was waved off due to a 3-second call. The second one was because Davies fouled Dwight down low.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rockets with a couple different scoring droughts already in the first half. Philly is playing pesky defense.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Sloppy, sloppy, sloppy, sloppy, sloppy.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

25 combined turnovers early in the 3rd.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Harden is just parading to the free throw line at will right now.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This Sixers team plays hard. There's no quit in this team.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Shved is a really competent NBA player. Seems out of place with these fellas.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It's too hard to win on the road in this league to turn the ball over this many times. Houston is letting them hang around. This is dangerous.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Harden finally missed a free throw. 51 out of 54 on the season so far.


----------

